# Trifexis?



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone use this? If so, does it work well? Any issues you've had? Good/bad experiences?

We've always used sentinel, but it looks like the hold is still going on and now all the clinics are out and so is our supply. Our clinic suggested Trifexis, and we put in our order this morning to pick it up tonight. They are due next week, and I just want to make sure it was a good choice before I actually give it to them.

They told me it was the same heartworm, but the flea preventative part was Comfortis, which actually protects against more (adult fleas too, not just eggs). So it sounds great. Just a few more dollars, which is fine. It has good reviews, and I've known other pet owners who have used Comfortis and they loved it. I still feel a bit nervous about switching though....

Other then some digestive and allergy issues.... both dogs are very healthy, so I guess I don't have too much to worry about. I am just paranoid with their health as usual. :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Caesars Mom (Feb 20, 2012)

It is what my vet has given us for our pup. She has had 1 dose and had no issues. She ate it well with her breakfast and there have been no visible side effects. My vet had nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

That's what we give Callie. The only thing I've noticed is that the day we give it to her she's a little more sleepy than usual. We've had no issues and seems to work well. She's been on it for 5-6 months.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you guys for the information. Makes me feel a little better about switching them. I am going to pick it up now, I'll be doing some reading up on it during the week before we give it to them. Hopefully we have a good experience with it too!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I've used it. Last year and this year. I have no idea if it's effective because it has never really been tested (that I know of) although I have not seen any fleas/ticks etc. My vet told me that it's not marketed for ticks but should get them too. Make sure you give it with food. I also cut mine in half and give half with breakfast and half with dinner the first time they get it. My dogs *all* puked when I gave it straight with the food before they were more used to it. Now it's no problem though.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Its what we use. The only thing I noticed is that the first time we used it my dog slept all day after I gave it to him. This last does I gave him, he would not eat it. For some reason he did not like it. I had to crush it up and mix it with his food.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

We just switched to it a few months ago. I was super worried but no problems at all.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So happy to hear all these good experiences! I definitely feel better after seeing all of these and talking to the vet tech again about it. 

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'll definitely be cutting it in half and doing the AM & PM dose of it for their first time on it. Now that I know what to expect, I'm not too concerned anymore.


----------



## titan12 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not good for ticks ( from my experiance). Titan has been on it for two months and ticks are present sometimes.
Make sure you check for ticks after all outdoor adventures. 
We do go camping and alot of wilderness activities.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I didn't like Trifexis. Made mine have flaky skin, and the day after I put her on it she got bad diarrhea and such, plus sneezing and this weird snorting (I think it might have just been some ill timed seasonal allergies?) but it was just worrisome to me that it all happened within days of giving her the Trifexis. 

I'm sure it's a good product for other people but I'd rather go back to my other stuff since it doesn't kill ticks either and I plan to hike


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My sister is contemplating trifexis with her paps,,she did a search (on what I don't know), and found something that said Trifexis should not be given to dogs who are raw fed, but it didn't go into any detail as to "why"..

Anyone heard that?? She does feed raw


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never heard that about Trifexis & raw (but then, I don't feed raw) ... if it were me I'd call ELANCO (ELI LILLY) and talk to one of their reps. After Slider has his seizure I called them and they spent quite a long time on the phone getting all the details, etc. I wasn't rushed, they answered all my questions, I answered all of theirs.

To save money, I purchase Panoramis from Pets Megastore in Australia ... it's the same as Trifexis, made by the same company, except it's a lot cheaper than what my vet charges for the Trifexis (I try to buy it when they're offering Free Shipping). It takes about two weeks to get the shipment so I like to order it at least a month ahead of time.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I used it for about a year. One of my dogs takes phenobarbital for siezures and the vet adivsed me to use heartguard. My female had no problems with it but my young male didn't like it even when I mixed it with his food. I guy I train with swears it killed his dog (catahula) but the dog was old so who knows. He gets pretty broken up about it whenever he talks about using trifexis. I've gone back to heartguard and started using frontline tritak for ticks and fleas.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There are possible neurological side effects.
This drug has killed some dogs.
You can find all kinds of things about it online. Here's something on YouTube:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

My older two have been on Trifexis for a year now, and we've had no issues. They hate the taste, so giving it can be tricky (we hide it in their food with pumpkin and yogurt to block the taste). But, no one has had any issues that I could link to it and every has been heartworm negative, and not a single flea spotted. 

So far so good. Many others that I know use it too, and their dogs have been just fine. I think with any drug you put in a dog, there's always a chance of it not reacting well with certain individual dogs. You just really have to make sure when using such types of drugs, that your dog is cleared with good health before using it and during usage. All mine go for yearly check ups to make sure everything is working well.




titan12 said:


> Not good for ticks ( from my experiance). Titan has been on it for two months and ticks are present sometimes.
> Make sure you check for ticks after all outdoor adventures.
> We do go camping and alot of wilderness activities.


Yep, it doesn't cover ticks... so to those looking to use it, if you live in an area where they are a problem, you'll need to switch or use something to cover them for ticks. It's said to be a mild preventative for ticks during it's first 2 weeks in their system, but that hasn't been 100% proven or endorsed by the company.

Fortunately, I live in an area that really has no tick issues. We hike, and train in fields, and the dogs play outside... I've never had a single tick show on any of my dogs in the last 20+ years, and we've only used a preventative that covered them for about 1yr. When we brought Duke home from his previous home in South FL, he had a tick on him (wasn't on any preventative).... we removed that one, and started him on preventatives... haven't seen one since. 

When I do go to different areas where ticks are known to be common, I use an all natural dog bug spray that protects against all sorts of bugs including ticks. Works really well. 



arycrest said:


> To save money, I purchase Panoramis from Pets Megastore in Australia ... it's the same as Trifexis, made by the same company, except it's a lot cheaper than what my vet charges for the Trifexis (I try to buy it when they're offering Free Shipping). It takes about two weeks to get the shipment so I like to order it at least a month ahead of time.


That's interesting.... Do you just order it online with your prescription from the vet? I wouldn't mind trying that, because any sort of all around tablet cost an arm and a leg here! Sentinal was expensive, Trifexis is super expensive... and all others I looked at were around the same price. I'm always up for saving a bit of money!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Excellent product! I use it with all but one of my dogs (rep for Proheart came to our office and each staff member got one dog done free, or it'd be all of them). We also give a sample to every new puppy that gets the New Puppy Package at our office.

Sunflowers, I understand your concern. Every single drug has had some side effects. A few dogs with other compromising issues affected by Trifexis shouldn't overshadow the millions that successfully use the product. The only side effect we've ever seen at the practice I work at is vomiting and one single instance of triggered seizures in a known seizure-prone dog. If the dog is young or the product was given on an empty stomach typically the vomiting goes away with subsequent doses. Oddly, in my experience dogs who vomited with Trifexis could take Comfortis without intestinal upset.

Excellent product, excellent results. The only negatives for me are the lack of tick prevention, the lack of repellant properties, and the lack of fly prevention. That, plus one of my dogs is a tricky bugger and won't take it like a treat... that's a heck of a pill to shove down!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

TrickyShepherd said:


> ...
> That's interesting.... Do you just order it online with your prescription from the vet? I wouldn't mind trying that, because any sort of all around tablet cost an arm and a leg here! Sentinal was expensive, Trifexis is super expensive... and all others I looked at were around the same price. I'm always up for saving a bit of money!


You don't need a prescription for HW meds in Australia ... just order it, pay for it, and it's shipped to you!!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We use Trifexis, but like many of you, Scarlett HATES it. We have to wrap it up in something she LOVES so we can get it down her.

We must also use Vectra for ticks, since they are a year round problem here. It's an added expense, but worth it. 

Trifexis is so darn expensive. I am paying basically $1 a day for it ($31 a month on average). Talk about a monopoly!!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Scarlettsmom said:


> We use Trifexis, but like many of you, Scarlett HATES it. We have to wrap it up in something she LOVES so we can get it down her.
> 
> We must also use Vectra for ticks, since they are a year round problem here. It's an added expense, but worth it.
> 
> Trifexis is so darn expensive. I am paying basically $1 a day for it ($31 a month on average). Talk about a monopoly!!


Have you tried a Preventic collar? That works for us in combo, usually lasts three and a half months or so before I start finding ticks behind their ears after a day out in the woods.

Also, WHERE DO YOU BUY YOUR TRIFEXIS?! Goodness gracious, shop around! We sell it in single doses at $24 for the 60-120lb, $135 for the 6 months. If you're buying at your vet, find a cheaper markup! :wild:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

arycrest said:


> You don't need a prescription for HW meds in Australia ... just order it, pay for it, and it's shipped to you!!!


Wow! I just checked now.. that's a lot cheaper, even with paying shipping! Here a box of 6 at the cheap shot clinics is around $130 and we go through that in 3 months. Storm is only on heart worm preventative for now (trying to keep her system clean for as long as possible). But that would really cut it down in price for us! Thanks for sharing that!


----------

